# Mrs. CCG'S bear hunt is off to a crappy start.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It's just been the $h!ts so far.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

which unit did she draw? hope you find one! I've been finding sign but haven't been able to spot one or call one in yet


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Found some old tracks, old scat and a rubbed tree with black hair stuck too it. My brother saw a bear nosing around in the sage a couple weeks ago but couldn't get close he was 45 mins into his first hunt for bear. I've been trying for years and I can count on one finger the number of bears I've seen in the open and that one was during the elk hunt.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Whelen, she drew the Manti North unit. She can neither hunt nor bait until May 26th though. I was just doing a little scouting.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

looks like youre scouting is paying off. only a week to go. good luck!


----------

